# Lake Erie Walleye Ice Fishing Slobs



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w8X1llsWFSk[/ame]


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome video! Love the underwater footage!


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

One of the best videos ive seen! Very nice!!!! If that dont get the blood pumpin nothing will (well almost nothing)


----------



## pole setter (Feb 14, 2014)

Great job on the video! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Where was that video made on erie at might I ask, was that around Catawba by chance. Watched it twice just so not to miss a thing, great, got my stuff pumpin!! Mike


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Awsome!! I have to make it to erie this year. That looked amazing!

Heaters hot heaters hot!!!!!!!


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Where was that video made on erie at might I ask, was that around Catawba by chance. Watched it twice just so not to miss a thing, great, got my stuff pumpin!! Mike


They went out of Crane, you can see them go though the parking lot at the beginning of the vid. Looks like they are fishing south of West Sister.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome video!!! Can't wait for the ice!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

OhioMadMan said:


> They went out of Crane, you can see them go though the parking lot at the beginning of the vid. Looks like they are fishing south of West Sister.


Kinda thru me off, in the one shot they had a lighthouse in their background on the island and thought I saw perry monument in another, oh well, gonna be a good year in the western basin, doin the ice jig as we speak !!!Mike


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice video and great fish, love the enthusiasm, but man you have to slow down and relax a little before you really hurt yourself

Hot heater, skin frozen to metal, stuck by hooks, gill plates getting you, oh my!

Out by West Sister on the ice is not a good place to get hurt


----------

